# AEP spotted bass



## thedon255 (May 4, 2008)

I forgot to mention with my earlier AEP report but in the same pond I caught my new PB, I caught two separate fish that looked suspiciously like spotted bass. They did have spots/streaks below the lateral line and it appeared that their jaw did not go past their eye but I forgot to check for a rough patch in their mouth. I've never heard of spotted bass being stocked in the AEP ponds. If it is one, I guess either someone dumped a few in for some reason or maybe some eggs hitched a ride on a bird's legs. But that would be an awfully long ride from the next closest body of water with spotted bass, probably the lower Muskingum River.


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

Im almost positive I caught some there in the 90's.Same as you said and also rough pach of teeth on the tounge.


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

I wouldn't be a bit surprised if someone carried some spots from McConnelsville to the ponds. There's lots of spotted bass in that stretch of the Muskingum.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Here is a spotted bass. Spotts have 2 grey looking tooth marks on their tongue. Some largemouth have rough spots on the tongue but are not grey. Looks like you caught a largemouth. Here is another one.


----------

